# Mehrdeutiges Symbol (...?) Visual C++



## kingkicker8 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

ich habe folgendes Problem: beim kompilieren kommen folgende Fehler:

1>------ Neues Erstellen gestartet: Projekt: Snapcom, Konfiguration: Release Win32 ------
1>Die Zwischen- und Ausgabedateien für das Projekt "Snapcom" mit der Konfiguration "Release|Win32" werden gelöscht.
1>Kompilieren...
1>stdafx.cpp
1>Kompilieren...
1>Form1.cpp
1>c:\dokumente und einstellungen\kevin\desktop\oss\tgs_public_new\Form1.h(308) : warning C4244: 'Initialisierung': Konvertierung von 'float' in 'unsigned long', möglicher Datenverlust
1>c:\dokumente und einstellungen\kevin\desktop\oss\tgs_public_new\Form1.h(320) : warning C4244: 'Initialisierung': Konvertierung von 'float' in 'unsigned long', möglicher Datenverlust
1>.\Form1.cpp(26) : error C2872: 'MessageBox': Mehrdeutiges Symbol
1>        kann 'C:\Programme\Microsoft Platform SDK for Windows Server 2003 R2\Include\winuser.h(7205) sein: int MessageBox(HWND,LPCTSTR,LPCTSTR,UINT)'
1>        oder "c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v2.0.50727\system.windows.forms.dll : System::Windows::Forms::MessageBox"
1>.\Form1.cpp(26) : error C2872: 'MessageBox': Mehrdeutiges Symbol
1>        kann 'C:\Programme\Microsoft Platform SDK for Windows Server 2003 R2\Include\winuser.h(7205) sein: int MessageBox(HWND,LPCTSTR,LPCTSTR,UINT)'
1>        oder "c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v2.0.50727\system.windows.forms.dll : System::Windows::Forms::MessageBox"
1>AssemblyInfo.cpp
1>Code wird generiert...
1>Das Buildprotokoll wurde unter "file://c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Kevin\Desktop\oss\tgs_public_new\Release\BuildLog.htm" gespeichert.
1>Snapcom - 2 Fehler, 2 Warnung(en)
========== Alles neu erstellen: 0 erfolgreich, Fehler bei 1, 0 übersprungen ==========


ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man sie behebt... Bitte um Hilfe!


MfG


----------



## sheel (22. Januar 2008)

Hi

statt MessageBox schreibst du einfach ::MessageBox
2 Doppelpunkte !
Das sollte helfen

gruß


----------



## kingkicker8 (22. Januar 2008)

danke, aber ich hatte nich alle *.h dateien im selben ordner ^^... hab jetzt nurnoch ein problem:

1>C:\Programme\Microsoft Platform SDK for Windows Server 2003 R2\Include\stddef.h(6) : fatal error C1021: Ungültiger Präprozessorbefehl "include_next".

bitte um hilfe


----------



## sheel (23. Januar 2008)

Welches Visual C++ verwendest du denn?


----------



## kingkicker8 (23. Januar 2008)

Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Express Edition ...... aber dieses Problem ist wohl auch bei 2003 etc. aufgetreten


----------

